# Moving To HK



## lauren99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi im thinking of arranging a transfer with my company in the UK to HK. I am 25 and just wondering what life is like over there. Is there a large UK expat community?

Just want an idea about weather or not im going find myself a bit lonley?

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

lauren99 said:


> Hi im thinking of arranging a transfer with my company in the UK to HK. I am 25 and just wondering what life is like over there. Is there a large UK expat community?
> 
> Just want an idea about weather or not im going find myself a bit lonley?
> 
> ...


Hi Lauren,

If I were you I would jump at the chance of getting a transfer from the UK to HK. Life in HK is pretty good as I normally go over every year to see family, friends and also to chill out. The lifestyle in HK is not that much different to London life but one thing you will have is warm weather all year round. Apparently one of my mates over there says its about 28 degrees now and when I went last November 09 it was about 23 degrees so you can say it hardly does get cold. The transportation in HK I reckon is one of the best in the world. Trains are very clean, and always on time. Your looking at a 3-5 minute wait for a train...amazing huh? Buses and taxi are a plentiful and you will always guarantee one.

The coldest period your probably looking at is from December to March time but temperatures rarely drop below 10-12 degrees. In HK it never snows but when it does rain it really does rain. The Summers in HK can be a bit too much for me whenever I go during the Summer months. Temperatures can reach up to well over 30 degrees easily especially around July/August.

As for the expats you will have so many different races come to HK to work. I've always come across loads of english people in the business distract and of course the bar scene in Lan Kwan Fall...thats the best where all the expats meet up for drinks after work and party etc. I know HK quite well and know where all the best places to shop about and eat etc, so if you need further information then let me know.

At 25 years old I think you should do it while your still young and to experience a change of scenery. HK is amazing and full of opportunities. I'm 26 years old and I'm also thinking about it too but I'd rather finish off my IT course first before jumping at the opportunity. Take my word HK is an amazing place to live and work!

Steve


----------

